# Do you use a sound card?



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have noticed that the options for sound cards are pretty small these days, and some of the better ones are plagued with hardware or software issues. Do you run a sound card, or is onboard at that state now where sound cards are barely justifiable?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2013)

Going from a realtech 892 to a $10 xonar dg new seemed trivial enough for a soundcard skeptic like myself to try. I was shocked that it could be that much better, and even more so for the price. Sad to say, xonar dg's have gone up in price since then. There were noises in games, music, etc that I did not even know were there. Onboard is fine but soundcard is nice. I have been reading that an external dac is even better.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 19, 2013)

The issue people have with sound card software is they f*ck with them too much. Just set it and forget it is what I do. Never have an issue. Only years ago with the x-fi 4gb of ram driver conflict.


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a few sound cards... I'm currently not using any of them. The onboard on my Maximus Formula is very nice.


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 19, 2013)

Xfi XtremeGamer its almost 6 years since bought it, had no major problem with it and the games i played. But i am curious about this newer integrated sound cards and how they compare to dedicated ones like mine.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 19, 2013)

Definitely an upgrade over onboard audio, drivers are quite stable.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 19, 2013)

Love my HT Omega. Had it for a good 3 years now. I built this rig around it. I had to have a PCI slot to run it so mobo options were limited and the 690 came to be since I didnt have enough room for 2 separate cards.

Ill take my sound card as far as I can. Drivers are wicked good and have not found any conflicts with anything else.


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 19, 2013)

Using onboard but I've been contemplating on buying a soundcard..


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Mar 19, 2013)

planning on getting one but still saving stuff so I can water cool my wife's rig XD.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2013)

I have definately noticed an increase in both sound volume and sound quality when using a sound card on every motherboard I have owned.  My 5 year old X-fi Extreme Gamer is an improvement over the onboard in my Z68, and my son has a GB EP45-ud3p and we put an Asus Xonar in there.  THAT was a huge improvement last month.  no longer does he have to turn up the volume on speakers all the way just to hear dialogue, and alot of smaller noises he didn't used to hear in games are there.  So no, IMO, altho onboard sound is light years ahead of where it is, a sound card that you "set and forget" like Natr0n said is almost always an improvement.


----------



## anoobarak (Mar 19, 2013)

Everything what others said. If you're mainly using headphones on your rig, a sound card upgrade (even a cheap one) will definitely make a difference. The increased sound volume is much needed with headphones. Totally worth it.


----------



## radrok (Mar 19, 2013)

I've used many Soundcards and some aren't worth upgrading over onboard audio, but if you pick the right one you'll notice night and day difference.

Some onboard are very good tho, the one that is on my RIVE is miles ahead of what was in the past on motherboards.

The best discrete I've had was an Auzentech and I recommend it even now.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 19, 2013)

Most of the time the ALC898 works pretty well but there are times when a dedicated headphone amp and a little extra EMI shielding could be nice, but it's certainly not needed.


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 19, 2013)

radrok said:


> I've used many Soundcards and some aren't worth upgrading over onboard audio, but if you pick the right one you'll notice night and day difference.
> 
> Some onboard are very good tho, the one that is on my RIVE is miles ahead of what was in the past on motherboards.
> 
> The best discrete I've had was an Auzentech and I recommend it even now.



Would have to agree. I use the Auzentech Bravuria 7.1 (Built in headphone amp) and it is a flawless card for the past 3 years.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 19, 2013)

saving up for an amp+DAC and some good cans.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 19, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Most of the time the ALC898 works pretty well but there are times when a dedicated headphone amp and a little extra EMI shielding could be nice, but it's certainly not needed.



Agreed, I got the ALC 898 on my ASRock Z77 Extreme6 and I immediately noticed a difference from the older ALC 892 on my ASRock Z68 Extreme4. I use a Roccat Kave 5.1ch headset which has a built-in amplifier, but I have the sliders at about 35% as even with that I usually keep the sound card's volume at 12-30%.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I was a bit surprised to find my Realtek 892 onboard on my Z77e-itx was noticeably better than my X-Fi XtremeGamer...but it is old now. So the chip itself definitely matters (as I guess is obvious); it's not always "sound card is better, period". I am still thinking about a USB sound card though...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 19, 2013)

yes i have x-fi titanium but i see it's no more useful in windows 7 when use USB headset, only when put my 7.1 speaker seem a bit different over my on board sound card.


----------



## happita (Mar 19, 2013)

Still using my 5 year old x-fi extremegamer as well. Still works great. I have a second one I have brand new just for when it finally dies or gives me problems.

Question: This doesn't exactly pertain to the topic being discussed, but does digital sound like the one that can be transmitted through the HDMI cable from the video card (ex. my 5850) any good? How does it compare to a stand-alone analog card like the x-fi extreme gamer?


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 19, 2013)

happita said:


> Question: This doesn't exactly pertain to the topic being discussed, but does digital sound like the one that can be transmitted through the HDMI cable from the video card (ex. my 5850) any good? How does it compare to a stand-alone analog card like the x-fi extreme gamer?



As good as your receiver is. The HDMI port passes an unlatered digital stream so no DAC interferes.


----------



## KingPing (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 2 sound cards in my system and the onboard Audio: Titanium HD, Xonar DX and the onboard Realtek (it's enable but i never use it). And a second PC with a X-Fi Titanium. Never had an issue with Creative or ASUS (although i use the unified ones) drivers.

Is justifiable? 

Only if you have good Speakers and Headphones. 

&

It depends on the person. Me, i'm never using onboard again, with my Headphones (AKG K240 MKII &  Audio Technica ATH A700) the onboard sounds lifeless compared to the Titanium HD, and the extra detail you hear in games is way ahead of what the onboard reproduce IMO.

Onboards i have listened to:

Abit IP35 Pro (Realteck ALC888), Giagabyte Z68X-UD3-B3 (Realtek ALC889), ASUS P5E Supreme FX2 (Analog Devices ADI1988D)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2013)

Been using a soundcard since i built my first PC. Obviously I didnt use one at first then i got curious and bought a Creative Audigy 2 ZS just to try out and it was one of the best investsments ever - the Audigy 2 ZS now belongs to my dad who loves it and wont give it back lol.

I used to have a XFi Xtreme Music which was awesome, I sold that to a friend who loves it very much. I had a XFi Titanium Fatality Pro which died in about a year then I went to a Asus Xonar D2X and STX and after that, back to Creative with their Sound Blaster - Z

As far as soundcards are concerned, this will most likely be my last one as I am moving over to AV recievers and bookshelf speakers in 5.1


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 20, 2013)

I am using the onboard Realtek ALC 892 with Creative X-Fi MB2 drivers and sounds good enough for me.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 20, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Agreed, I got the ALC 898 on my ASRock Z77 Extreme6 and I immediately noticed a difference from the older ALC 892 on my ASRock Z68 Extreme4. I use a Roccat Kave 5.1ch headset which has a built-in amplifier, but I have the sliders at about 35% as even with that I usually keep the sound card's volume at 12-30%.



This. ALC 898 sounds good to me.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 20, 2013)

Do I own a couple: yes.

Do I use them: no.

HDMI pass through to a television for everything except gaming.  A Corsair headset and mic for gaming is all I've ever needed.  


Sound quality is better on a discrete card, assuming that you've got a decent mid-range stereo setup.  I qualify this statement with mid-range for one reason; mid-range is the only place where the DAC would be from the computer, and not from the stereo system.  My surround sound runs through my receiver, and converts the HDMI pass-through into amazing sound.  

As far as headphones, they're hit and miss.  USB based ones generally have more than enough oomph to beat out onboard sound.  At the same time, they're more expensive than the standard mono-jacked ones that are so often utilized.  With a mono output the headphones need a better sound source, that is generally not there with onboard.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 20, 2013)

Its a love hate relationship when it comes to sound cards. I hate the driver problems they have but love that sound. I will always put them in my builds.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone using Creative drivers with Realtek sound cards like I do?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 20, 2013)

why? so you can get teh crystalizer?? does that even work?


----------



## erixx (Mar 20, 2013)

^also curious


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 20, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> why? so you can get teh crystalizer?? does that even work?



For the proof!
































From this image, you can see that the X Fi MB2 is a virtual device since it does not have any device ID.






And a pic of my rig. Please note that PCIE X1 device is the USB3 card I got with my motherboard.






Note: I don't know if my computer sounds as well as the real X-Fi MB2 but it sounds much much better than the stock Realtek drivers and that is good enough for me.


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 20, 2013)

Owned Audigy 2, X-fi gamer, currently using X-fi platinum. Always satisfied with those cards for their price but that's the end of the line for me. Now I'm into headphone amp through optical/coaxial or asyncronous USB. A tad more expensive and REALLY better.


----------



## SaltyFish (Mar 20, 2013)

Had many sound cards since the Sound Blaster 16 days. Currently using X-Fi Elite Pro.

The consumer sound card market has become rather niche (just like the market for CRTs) and has even regressed in terms of features since the X-Fi days. Still awesome for earlier games that really gave some thought to audio and mid-range for listening to music (the high-end usually involves external DACs). I hate to say it, but at this rate, unless some sort of PC audio renaissance happens, quality discrete consumer audio cards will become a thing of the past because there isn't much focus on it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 20, 2013)

Xifi Elite pro with I/O box, no issues with drivers.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 20, 2013)

I used to have the audigy then the audigy II but these days I find myself just using the onboard realtek HD. 

Onboard has massively improved since The ac97 days.


----------



## Heavy_MG (Mar 21, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> For the proof!
> From this image, you can see that the X Fi MB2 is a virtual device since it does not have any device ID.
> And a pic of my rig. Please note that PCIE X1 device is the USB3 card I got with my motherboard.
> Note: I don't know if my computer sounds as well as the real X-Fi MB2 but it sounds much much better than the stock Realtek drivers and that is good enough for me.


I'm really curious as to how you got this,could you link me to it?
I also wonder if this can control a discrete Asus Xonar card?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 21, 2013)

i went from onboard Realtek to onboard SupremeFX on the Asus Maximus III Gene and than on to a Auzentech Bravura 7.1 and than to a Asus Xonar Essence STX and i luv it, it just made a difference all the way up to my Essence card and i was like how much better can sound get even my old mp3 songs that are years old got better to listen too, even my games


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2013)

3 rigs total:

2 connected to TV's via HDMI.  Using the HD Audio on the video cards 3870 and 5870.

1 connected to a monitor.  Using onboard (Realtek ALC898) connected to Klipsh Pro Audio.  To me, it sounds better than the PCIe card that came with the ASUS Maximus and Rampage Formula.

Have 3 or 4 Creative sound cards boaxed away in the basement, lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2013)

Back in the days of BF1942, BF:V,BF2, and BF2142 and you wanted to use the best sound then you had to have a Creative labs card with EAX or your game ran like shit. I miss games that use EAX.. It was like night and day quality wise in game. Now, you can get away with on board... which is sad.. I want them to push sound as well as graphics. When ever a new BF game came out, I bought the latest and greatest Creative sound blaster audigy or what ever to get the best sound.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess the main reason why the audio card market stagnated was because of the removal or loss of DirectSound

Then there are Audiophile soundcards, but lets face it - there are more gamers then audiophiles.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 21, 2013)

I dont have a dedicated sound card, but I do  run audio out my 560 Ti. 

I have it setup as HDMI out to a receiver and a 5.1 surround setup.  

I also have a Corsair gaming headset for when I want to keep things quiet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> I dont have a dedicated sound card, but I do  run audio out my 560 Ti.
> 
> I have it setup as HDMI out to a receiver and a 5.1 surround setup.



Pretty much what i want to do once my finances settle down


----------



## KainXS (Mar 21, 2013)

I have 3 pc's right now, my oldest one has a xonar dg, the newer one has a xonar essence(had a titanium but gave me too many problems) my work pc has no card I just use the video cards digital, on my laptop I have the x-fi express which I did not know was so terrible sounding, I had the audigy notebook already and the x-fi express sounded like dirt compared to it and the codec so yea.

X-fi MB does sound a tiny bit better then no codec on a bad codec but really, its still no substitute for a sound card, maybe x-fi MB3 is better but I since it mimics some of the features from the sound core cards but I have not tried that yet.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2013)

My option is not there.. Although i do use a onboard sound card but it's for the mic only and as for sound i get it though HDMI from the v card to a AV.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 21, 2013)

No, just the motherboard's built in sound. I have it linked to 5 Altec Lansing's that cost me €100 a few years back and, without truly knowing, I assume that I would not notice the benefits of a dedicated sound card. By that I mean that the remaining components and the manner in which they are linked together probably has bearing on whether a dedicated souind card would have an impact, but I believe that in most situations, the motherboard alone will more than suffice.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 22, 2013)

your AD2000B is not that bad though, I think thats the same codec used in some of the supreme x-fi risers, not sure though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 22, 2013)

It's true the older soundcards have been matched by some onboard solutions. The best can be seen in cadaveca's reviews. Mobo makers are finally taking that seriously, probably out of necessity to differentiate. Newer soundcards however keep getting better as well. There will probably be an endgame here where soundcards get chased into the corner of diminishing returns but we're still not there yet. Throw in swappable opamps and a headphone amp and I might ditch my soundcard. Especially if you can fit it on a mini itx.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 22, 2013)

Nope, my onboard handles 7.1 and i only use headphones every now and again, other sound i get is from my 7yr old 2.1 speakers through onboard and it does just fine.

Ive never had to use a sound card.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2013)

Proper high end sound because sound matters to me. Far better 3D positioning in games plus much better sound overall.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes i use one of these.





Since I sometimes write music I need a sound card which has low latency drivers when using instruments.

If I did not record I would be using onboard as this card is dedicated to recording programs and does not work well at all with things like Skype or Steam for instance.


----------



## Suhidu (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes. My laptop has a hiss, because they didn't realize it had a hiss, before getting their customers pissed, so I got a sound "card" to avoid this miss.
It's an SIIG USB stick with a C-Media chip and it's pretty decent really.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah one reason why i still use soundcard is coz my board still has pci slot, so far onboard soundcard goes better and better but if you need better quality you could list add on card.


----------



## Jack1n (Mar 23, 2013)

Love my Xfi-titanium,although i would like to add a headphone AMP.


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 23, 2013)

I do: X-fi Go Pro!, I hope for the next build I have Creative X-fi 5.1 USB or HD. I am going with the USB versions because I either use a laptop or a MiniITX build and I have no slot for a dedicated Sound card. But even this way it makes a world difference to me. I'd say that's one of the most sound ivestments you can make ever. Youtube, movies, skype, games- sound sooo much better. And it's not taht expensive either- you can get e second hand card as well.


----------

